# Move to Australia as a Permanent Resident SI 189



## ranganath.mukunda (Mar 21, 2018)

Dear All,

Greetings!

I am looking to move to Australia this New Year and have following queries in my mind before I do so. Currently I am working in Dubai, UAE as an Information Technology (IT) professional with a well paying job. So I am looking to quit this and move to Australia in search of a new job there considering the quality of future life.

1. How much approximate monthly expenditure would come if I wish to stay in shared accommodation relatively in the proximity of city center in Sydney/Melbourne along with basic needs like internet, water, food etc

2. What are the chances of getting the job if I want to start over again and not considering the past experiences as I am looking to switch my roles and want to move to a new domain. I am perfectly willing to accept any basic salary that would be just sufficient to pay my bills

3. What are the chances of getting odd jobs (in Supermarket, Coffee shop for example) that would pay me enough to take care of my daily basic expenses until I hit the right job?

4. How much money I should carry as a backup for self sustenance until such time as I find the job?

5. Is it really a good idea quitting the high paying job in Dubai and move to Australia (I am looking in terms of future quality of life and a possible future Aussie citizenship)?

Thank you and looking forward to your response!

Regards,
Ranganath


----------

